# Step Test + Sit-ups



## GrahamD (25 Jul 2003)

I know this recruiting discssion gets flooded with questions about PT, but I have looked through the forums and cannot seem to find these 3 very specific pieces of information.  If you definately know the answer to one or all of the questions a reply would be greatly appreciated.

 All questions pertain to the PT testing done during the recruitment phase, at the recruiting center located at Sheppard St. and Yonge St. in Toronto.

Question #1.  On what form of apperatus is the step test done on?  (ie stairmaster [continuous forward/upward motion], a single stepping block [step up then step back], a double step block [same as above], a staircase, going up a downward moving escalator, etc)

Question #2 (may be a little trickier to answer)
 What kind of tempo/s am I likely to encounter during the opening 3 phases of the step test?  (please be realatively specific, ie, 1=very mild, 2=mild, 3=moderately low, 4=moderate, 5=moderately high, 6=vigorously low, 7=vigorous, 8=vigorously high, 9=extreme tempo (lots of sweat, feet moving as fast as on the final 100 meters of the 2.4k) 10=I want my mommy to come and stop this torture)

Question #3 During the sit-up portion of the test will someone hold my feet to the floor? (this is important to me as it will make the difference between doing 50+ sit-ups, or starting to lift my feet off the floor after 20-25 and not getting credit for any more beyond that amount, which is dangerously close to the minimum.


----------



## kurokaze (25 Jul 2003)

As it pertains to the recruiting centre at Yonge
and Sheppard (and also what I went through for
the PT test):

1) double step block

2) that tempo is relative to the person.  For me,
I found it to be moderately low to moderate.  I
was still able to speak clearly until about the
last minute or so of the second interval. You do
know that you are doing 2-3min intervals right?
And the second interval will be faster than the
first.

3) Yes, your feet will be held.

Good luck!


----------



## Cycophant (25 Jul 2003)

For a second opinion, anyway (For London, Ontario):

1) The "Step" was just a simple 2-step apparatus made out of plywood, with a railing on one side to keep your balance.  Nothing too expensive or lavish.

2) I just finished the PT Test on Wednesday, and I found the pace to be fairly slow as well.  I don‘t think the idea is to find your limits, its to get you to do some mild exercise and then see how your heart takes it.  The tempo seems to be a little slower than two steps a second - nothing terribly difficult.

3) I‘ve heard members here stating that their instructor sat on their feet; I had mine stand on mine.  Nonetheless, they‘re apparently required to do so.  If yours doesn‘t, request he/she does.  ‘Tis only fair.


----------



## JDG (25 Jul 2003)

Yep, they hold down your feet.  Also, the sit-ups portion of the test is timed.  You have 30 seconds to do as many as you can.  I doubt that even Rocky could do 50+ in only thirty seconds.


----------



## Cycophant (25 Jul 2003)

> You have 30 seconds to do as many as you can. I doubt that even Rocky could do 50+ in only thirty seconds.


Probably not, but luckily, we‘ve got 60 seconds, not 30 (though I‘ve made that mistake many times as well).


----------



## GrahamD (25 Jul 2003)

Hmmm, my information seems to be a little off.
  I was under the impression that I would have 60 seconds to complete the sit-ups portion.
  Also I thought there were a possible 4 phases of the step test, not just 2.

Anyway, I think I have a much better handle on how to prepare over the next couple of weeks.
  Thank you for your replies, they are going to help me out.

PS. You shouldn‘t get down on Rocky, I bet he COULD do 50 situps in 30 seconds, I mean come on, he‘s Rocky.  This is a man who can lose an entire 11.5 rounds of boxing and still get a knockout.


----------



## Etown (26 Jul 2003)

GrahamD - Yes you do get 60 seconds for the situps. As for the step test, there might be four parts, they stop you if you don‘t meet a certain standard for the next one. Anyone get past three?


----------



## Galadriel (28 Jul 2003)

In Petawawa the test was pretty much the same as everyone else has mentioned.

*Step Test* - A plywood two step setup with a rail for balance.  Moderately fast on the last rounds, you‘ll get a little sweaty and will be breathing a little heavy but not out of breath (if you‘re in moderately good shape at least)

I think you have to PASS two levels but won‘t be asked to do more than three.  It‘s timed with a recording which sounds like circus music and is entirely made up of step-step-stop, step-step-stop
  it‘s much easier then the fitness test on the stair master‘s at the gym here so that might be a good judge if you have access to one.

*Situps* - As many as possible in 60 seconds. She stood on my feet, I wasn‘t given an option.  Hands grabbing your ears and elbows have to come touch your kneees, not past or to the sides. 

*Push Ups*- Thumbs must be beneath your shoulders, and upper arms must be parallel to the floor on the downward motion and elbows locked on the upward motion.

I‘m sure you‘ll do fine, if *I* can pass, then anyone can


----------



## OpFor (11 Aug 2003)

heh...I hear the step test isn‘t exactly accurate. On the DND web site it sais something about 2.4 km under twelve minuites as equiv. to the step test. Talking to a guy in the reserves he siad he can barely run 2.4 km in 17 minutes..is something wrong here?


----------



## klumanth (11 Aug 2003)

The step test only estimates your VO2 max (lung capacity) based on your heart rate after each stage.  It‘s only about 65 percent accurate though.  The shuttle run or beep test is around 95 percent accurate because you run till you can‘t run anymore.  There‘s not a lot of estimations involved.


----------



## GrahamD (19 Aug 2003)

Well, tomorrow is the big day for my PT test and medical.

I‘ll be glad when its over and I can stop being worried about it.

I‘m going to read myself to sleep early and get a really good nights rest.


----------



## radop211tc (20 Aug 2003)

GrahamD 
Good luck with the PT Test, drive the bod man and you will get thru it. If all else fails, think of something that pee‘s you off and bite the metal.

Tc...
VVV


----------



## GrahamD (20 Aug 2003)

Well, I got to the recruitment center this morning at 8:30 for my 9:00am PT test, only to discover that it is closed for the rest of the week due to the electricity conservation effort.   

Maybe its for the best, since I strained my tricep working out on monday and it may have cost me a couple of push-up‘s today.


----------



## Andrew_Power (20 Aug 2003)

why do they make you do a step test when they can easily mark out a 2.4km course on a road or treadmill? how many step ups do you have to do?


----------



## rolandstrong (26 Aug 2003)

You do the step test...for now...because of liablility reasons. It is not performance based, and thereby not an effective method of determining VO2 max., or the ability to do a 2.4 km run in a specified time. They need to conduct the test in this manner so that high risk recruits can be safely tested. Unfortunately certain participants will be affected negatively:

1. People who are not old enough for the next category, but in the top end of their current category. (i.e. 34 years old tests in the first category.) The higher number affects the test.

2. People who are a higher than average weight (particularly those who strength train and have a significant amount of muscle tissue). The higher weight will affect the test.

3. People who are nervous (quite common) about being tested, and have an unusually high heart rate. This schews the calculation.

The step test is a numbers game...and can vary significantly. DND knows this, and plans are in effect to bring in the "shuttle" test...which is performance based.

I am 34 years old, and strength train regularly, making me heavy for my height, but my fat % is low. I can run 2.4 km in under 11 mins. I failed my first test. I went back and challenged the decision 3 days later, knowing that I am an active individual, and passed. That tells me the test is not as effective as it can be. Does not matter now, but I am glad they are moving to a performance based structure.

If you have doubts about your results, I would challenge it. It could be wrong.


----------



## GrahamD (27 Aug 2003)

Well I finally got in and got my fitness test and medical done today.

For those who haven‘t done it yet and are still curious about the particulars I will tell you about my experience.

First thing, after having a baseline vitals (heart rate)done, was the step test.  In practice on the fire escape at my apartment, I was easily doing twice the speed that is used during the test.  It was almost like simply walking up stairs, not running.  Even with good practice and good heart rates prior to taking this test, I washed out after the second interval.  I am inclined to believe that nervousness played some part in the heart rate, however, I was told it was average to end on this stage.  Another who was with me also failed after the second interval, however he was talked to about his heart rate being much too high at that point, he was below average.

Next was the grip test.  Pretty straight forward, a device that you squeeze measures the grip strength.  I had 112kg combined grip strength, better than even the fireman who was there, so I felt ok about that.  75kg is minimum

Following that was the pushups. He told me in no uncertain terms that 30-40 is a good number for infantry candidates, minimums are not good.  Now I usually do 40+ pushups and end up stopping before I reach true failure.  Today I did 30.  They are hard. Unless you are practicing them in true military form, be prepared for a rude suprise.  He made me put my hands so close together that my thumbs could touch, I had to look straight forward and touch my chin to the floor.  I hit true failure halfway through the 31st pushup.  However, afterward he was happy with my number and said it was "good".  Keep in mind though, 30 isn‘t 40+, good can still be a little disappointing.
 Also to give you a little more perspective, there is a sign posted on the wall that says something to the effect that, "if you achieve the minimum objectives, it makes for an undesireable candidate."
  Plus, the guy who ran the test was trying to motivate another guy who was looking at doing the minimums, but ended up just saying "I guess you are just one of the minimum type guys, you will need to improve or you are going to have a very hard time if you get to basic."

Lastly was the situps, very simple, one of the other candidates held my feet and counted while the instructor watched the time. He told me that equaling my pushups would make for a good score.  I ended up doing 40, everyone was supportive and yelling at me  "come on, you can do it, when it looked like I might not pull off the 40th before the time ran out.  The last one literally took me about 7-10 seconds to do, it was kind of funny sitting there stuck halfway through a situp, trying to dig deep to get it done.  The record at this recruiting location is 64.  The fireman who was there did 52.

When it was over, I was told, along with the fireman, that we were somewhere between average, and above average candidates.  Whereas the other guy ( who did slightly over minimums) was told he needed to do some work on improving, and that his scores could affect his chances.

The medical is just a formality if you are healthy.  You are basically just relaying your medical history, and having a quick physical.  Very painless, quite fast, but a word of advice may be, to bring letters from the family doctor detailing any significant injuries, surgeries, or allergies that you have been treated for.  (example:  My file, and interview, are on hold now until I produce documentation detailing my present allergy status to bee venom, since I haven‘t been stung since I was 10, it is unknown if I still have the allergy.  Basically I need to go get tested, and bring back the results. Also I need a note from my doctor saying my broken leg from last year, is now %100.  Since the Doctor was an Orthopedic surgeon, I may be looking at about 6 weeks for his office to process this kind of document.)
  It may be worthwhile to start looking into these kinds of possibilities ahead of time.  Just in case, to save extra delay time on your file.

Anyway, I hope maybe someone out there can find this info usefull.  Also, just in case the message didn‘t come through clearly, whatever anyone else said about the physical test results not being a factor in the selection process, I was told the opposite today.  Especially if you are going infantry.  Minimums are a trap, not a safety net, don‘t fall into them.


----------



## radop211tc (27 Aug 2003)

Congrats on passing the pt & medical GrahamD.
I thought on the medical they took blood & urine?
Good tip pointing out to others, that they are strict on the method of doing the pushups. Grant it, that is the first time, I heard of touching your chin to the floor.

Tc...
VVV


----------



## GrahamD (27 Aug 2003)

Thank you.

As for the blood and urine, it was no and yes.  There was no blood work involved at all.
I did have a urine test though.  It was done at the same time as my vision and hearing tests, which is all just a few minutes prior to the actual medical.


----------



## McInnes (27 Aug 2003)

if you‘re applying as a pilot, i know that they do bloodwork with your medical. for other trades im not sure, and infantry is only urine test, not blood.


----------

